# Topics > Books >  Book "A Thousand Brains: A New Theory of Intelligence", Jeff Hawkins, Richard Dawkins, 2021

## Airicist

numenta.com/a-thousand-brains-by-jeff-hawkins

Book "A Thousand Brains: A New Theory of Intelligence", Jeff Hawkins, Richard Dawkins, 2021 on Amazon

Playlist "A Thousand Brains: A New Theory of Intelligence by Jeff Hawkins"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence: Are we doing it all wrong?"
Numenta co-founder Jeff Hawkins tells CNET's Now What how we can really put the "I" in AI.

by Brian Cooley 
March 22, 2021

----------

